# Issei ( DXD ) vs Ichigo Kurosaki.



## saint rider 890 (Jun 22, 2016)

Scenario 1 : Speed Equal .
Scenario 2 : Speed Unqual .

PIS / CIS not allowed.

Both of them is Bloodlusted.


----------



## Divell (Jun 22, 2016)

Probably Issei, though if they star in base Ichigo destroys.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 22, 2016)

Ichigo wrecks that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imagine (Jun 22, 2016)

CRIPPLE FIGHT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 22, 2016)

Issei snaps him in half. He's country level in his normal modes and hurt a planet level in his god modes. Speed unequal he blitzes and rips Ichigo's head off. Speed equal he just blasts him into nothingness.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 22, 2016)

Ichigo wins in quality.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 22, 2016)

that's like saying you won by being a less smelly turd

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hit The Badass (Aug 27, 2016)

Ichigo wins with med difficulty. Considering Issei is comparable to a country busting character (statement only though)


----------



## AllAboveOne (Aug 27, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> Ichigo wins in quality.





GiveRobert20dollars said:


> that's like saying you won by being a less smelly turd


You people really hate Issei,huh.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 27, 2016)

Issei is top tier trash MC material m8

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 27, 2016)

Hopefully they'll both die.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Aug 27, 2016)

Hit The Badass said:


> Ichigo wins with med difficulty. Considering Issei is comparable to a country busting character (statement only though)



Issei was country level three power ups ago, is faster, and has more hax.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Aug 27, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> Issei was country level three power ups ago, is faster, and has more hax.


He still haven't any feat to suggest he is stronger than Four Satans. He certainly is more hax than Ichigo.

Though both protagonists are shit quality.


----------



## Brolypotence (Aug 27, 2016)

Never seen D x D but I am sure surprised the MC is this strong
BTW Wuts that manga about?


----------



## Hit The Badass (Aug 27, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> Never seen D x D but I am sure surprised the MC is this strong
> BTW Wuts that manga about?


A huge pervert turned into devil after being killed by a fallen angel. His dream is to a harem king.

The plot itself is good. But the MC is a trash and one of worst character only second to Dark Schneider.

Tbh, the light novels puts me off becuz of over pervertness of MC and how easily girls fall for him.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Kurou (Aug 27, 2016)

>Calls the DxD plot good
>Calls Dark Schneider a bad MC


I'd like to take this opportunity to tell you to officially fuck off

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brolypotence (Aug 27, 2016)

Hit The Badass said:


> A huge pervert turned into devil after being killed by a fallen angel. *His dream is to a harem king*.
> 
> The plot itself is good. But the MC is a trash and one of worst character only second to *Dark Schneider.*
> 
> Tbh, the light novels puts me off becuz of over pervertness of MC and how easily girls fall for him.





   I was under the impression that Dark Schenider was a badass dude from the way they put it in the OBD and from the pics of him I had seen on google, didnt know he was just a heap of power. Guess U really cant judge a book by its cover.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Aug 27, 2016)

Kurou said:


> >Calls the DxD plot good
> >Calls Dark Schneider a bad MC
> 
> 
> I'd like to take this opportunity to tell you to officially fuck off


 Tbh, DS doesn't even have a personality to begin with. No wonder author didn't even update his story in last 6 years.

Less than 150 chapter in 20 years!!!! Hahahahaha! Guess DS being a good MC helped a lot in progression of the story


----------



## Hit The Badass (Aug 27, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> I was under the impression that Dark Schenider was a badass dude from the way they put it in the OBD and from the pics of him I had seen on google, didnt know he was just a heap of power. Guess U really cant judge a book by its cover.


He has no motivation whatever so. He only wants to have harem of all women in the universe and being a dick to everyone without any ounce of badassery. That's all about DS in 150 chapters . Nothing but a paper thin character with heap of powers. I guess thats as far as a character from hentai writer can go. I feel sad for people who like DS￼


----------



## Kurou (Aug 27, 2016)

He isn't though


DS isn't some overly deep character with tons of relatability or anything no. He's just a cocky asshole that loves to fuck bitches and pretends not to care about those around him. I say pretend because despite his attitude the guy goes above and beyond to help people. Like the case with Uriel


@Hitthedumbass


You do know Hagi pretty much got demoralized when half of his work went u in flames and he had to start redrawing shit from scratch. He was even redrawing some of the older volumes in his new style but ultimately just said fuck it. He may or may not come back to it, only time will tell

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Aug 27, 2016)

Friendly reminder that Dark Schneiders stated goal is to turn the entire world into his personal slave harem. 



Points for honesty, I guess? 


Edit: not bashing here, Bastard is a great story, and without DS being his singleminded self it would have gone completely grimdark half way through the first arc.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Aug 27, 2016)

Kurou said:


> He isn't though
> 
> 
> DS isn't some overly deep character with tons of relatability or anything no. He's just a cocky asshole that loves to fuck bitches and pretends not to care about those around him. I say pretend because despite his attitude the guy goes above and beyond to help people. Like the case with Uriel
> ...


  do not care anything and wants a harem of all women and help a character.......who is a hot woman. And people say he is a badass


----------



## Brolypotence (Aug 27, 2016)

Hit The Badass said:


> He has no motivation whatever so. He only wants to have harem of all women in the universe and being a dick to everyone without any ounce of badassery. That's all about DS in 150 chapters . Nothing but a paper thin character with heap of powers. I guess thats as far as a character from hentai writer can go. I feel sad for people who like DS￼


Wait bastard is a harem manga?

Holy Shit I was so wrong about this!
but is the manga worth reading tho?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 27, 2016)

Kurou said:


> You do know Hagi pretty much got demoralized when half of his work went u in flames and he had to start redrawing shit from scratch. He was even redrawing some of the older volumes in his new style but ultimately just said fuck it. He may or may not come back to it, only time will tell



Never knew the reason for the hiatus, but damn, that's definitely understandable. I get demoralized when I lose an hour worth of game data, fuck if most of my professional work suffered the same fate.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BreakFlame (Aug 27, 2016)

Hit The Badass said:


> do not care anything and wants a harem of all women and help a character.......who is a hot woman. And people say he is a badass



.........Uriel is a guy. Who post fall has a serious case of the fuglies (and overbite). And DS drops the fight against him to basically bring him back from the depths of insanity, despite being utterly justified in wanting to annihilate the entire angelic race.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 27, 2016)

>Only help hot women

must have missed the part where he took in an orphaned Kal Su and raised him like his own son


It's like you didnt even read the manga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Aug 27, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> Wait bastard is a hentai manga?
> 
> Holy Shit I was so wrong about this!
> but is the manga worth reading tho?


Not entirely but it is written by a hernia maganka.

As for worth reading, if you enjoy a dick character with paper thin personality and heap of power being a dick to everyone and fighting demons. Then it's for you.

But you are in it for plot, awesome characters, character development, then you will be wasting your time.


----------



## Brolypotence (Aug 27, 2016)

Hit The Badass said:


> Not entirely but it is written by a hernia maganka.
> 
> As for worth reading, if you enjoy a dick character with paper thin personality and heap of power being a dick to everyone and fighting demons. Then it's for you.
> 
> But you are in it for plot, awesome characters, character development, then you will be wasting your time.


Nah I think I'm fine without it, Harem manga is not my cup of tea anyway 
But tell me one thing 
Does DS actually fucks someone?


----------



## Hit The Badass (Aug 27, 2016)

Tbh, this thread is about Issei vs Ichigo.. and not about Bastard manga. If anybody wants to talk about that manga, it's better we move to official discussion thread.

To the topic- I'd say Ichigo wins with med- high difficultly.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Aug 27, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> Nah I think I'm fine without it, Harem manga is not my cup of tea anyway
> But tell me one thing
> Does DS actually fucks someone?


 kinda but direct hentai is not shown in the manga.


----------



## BreakFlame (Aug 27, 2016)

And again, no. He beat the crap out of a Maou-level opponent who had a version of Boosted Gear. And his god-mode wounded a god-tier who's planet level.

Also, everyone and their mother in DxD is LS.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Aug 27, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> And again, no. He beat the crap out of a Maou-level opponent who had a version of Boosted Gear. And his god-mode wounded a god-tier who's planet level.
> 
> Also, everyone and their mother in DxD is LS.


 nope. It has been discussed before that those two statement were hyperbole considering Kiba was nowhere near LS at that point yet Issei said Kiba is far faster than him even in Balance Breaker.


----------



## BreakFlame (Aug 27, 2016)

He dodged a science based laser to the face in base form. Not to mention the constant use of light based powers.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Aug 27, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> He dodged a science based laser to the face in base form. Not to mention the constant use of light based powers.


Proof that laser was light speed? Even Spiderman dodged lasers that mande him LS. Goku dodged solar flare when he was a kid does that make him lightspeed. Also they use weapons made of light magic not direct light.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 27, 2016)

Hit The Badass said:


> Tbh, this thread is about Issei vs Ichigo.. and not about Bastard manga. If anybody wants to talk about that manga, it's better we move to official discussion thread.
> 
> To the topic- I'd say Ichigo wins with med- high difficultly.


Hey

You were the one who originally brought up your (wrong) opinion in this thread 

you can still bounce

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 27, 2016)

Hit The Badass said:


> Proof that laser was light speed? Even Spiderman dodged lasers that mande him LS. Goku dodged solar flare when he was a kid does that make him lightspeed. Also they use weapons made of light magic not direct light.



Goku didn't dodge solar flare, he moved just before Tien used it. If he had reacted to the technique itself he would be FTL as it's literally a flash of light.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Aug 27, 2016)

Hit The Badass said:


> nope. It has been discussed before that those two statement were hyperbole considering Kiba was nowhere near LS at that point yet Issei said Kiba is far faster than him even in Balance Breaker.




Discussed where?


----------



## BreakFlame (Aug 27, 2016)

Proof the purely scientific laser was for some reason not acting like a laser?

Proof that the powers of light (which aren't magic, btw) that the angels use, that are called light and are called lasers when fired in a beam aren't light?

Also, when JD Ise used Divide on a blast of light, it turned into actual light. It was literally called a flashlight beam at that point.


----------



## snipernaadi (Aug 27, 2016)

> Never seen D x D but I am sure surprised the MC is this strong
> BTW Wuts that manga about?


devils, dragons, boobs, stupidity, harem, angels, gods, Issei looks like Kenichi or that AkamegaKills prota


----------



## Hit The Badass (Aug 27, 2016)

lokoxDZz said:


> Discussed where?


Comic vine, Vs Battle Wik and even other debating sites. They put him at MHS+.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Aug 27, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> Proof the purely scientific laser was for some reason not acting like a laser?
> 
> Proof that the powers of light (which aren't magic, btw) that the angels use, that are called light and are called lasers when fired in a beam aren't light?
> 
> Also, when JD Ise used Divide on a blast of light, it turned into actual light. It was literally called a flashlight beam at that point.


You are telling that Kiba who was stated to not even at supersonic speed in vol 3 was dodging light speed lasers from fallen angels?

Nice try though, mate.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 27, 2016)

No one cares about those losers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Aug 27, 2016)

..........That's the worst possible argument you could bring into the OBD. We're a tad bit elitist here. A flaw, perhaps, but its based on those other sites being bat-shit insane 

Edit: ninja'd by Rob


----------



## Hit The Badass (Aug 27, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> ..........That's the worst possible argument you could bring into the OBD. We're a tad bit elitist here. A flaw, perhaps, but its based on those other sites being bat-shit insane
> 
> Edit: ninja'd by Rob


I only bring out the fact that Kiba, while stated to be only fast as wind, dodged light based attack. which you are claiming to be light speed, is absolutely following the logic (really not). Don't blame me for bringing out feats and facts, blame the author 

Tbh, I myself I am surprised to defending Ichigo considering he is my least favorite character in shonen but if its against Issei, then it's understandable


----------



## Roggiano (Aug 27, 2016)

Hit The Badass said:


> Comic vine, Vs Battle Wik and even other debating sites. They put him at MHS+.


You do understand we generally disregard all other versus forums/sites?  That's not to say there won't be a "once in a blue moon" moment where the logic behind such decisions will match with how the OBD operates... but that's why it's better to bring the actual logic/debate for people to take a look at, not just say it was discussed elsewhere.  People will generally just laugh it off if you do just say it was discussed somewhere else.

And for your second point (the one about Issei being stated to be only as fast as the wind): there are many authors who don't know how fast/strong their characters really are.  Hence why, more often than not, the author is treated as dead and that the feats usually speak much louder than statements.  If the light-based attack is legitimately light speed (or if Issei legitimately has any showing of reacting to anything LS), then that feat will take precedence over such a statement.


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 27, 2016)

Hit The Badass said:


> I only bring out the fact that Kiba, while stated to be only fast as wind, dodged light based attack. which you are claiming to be light speed, is absolutely following the logic (really not). Don't blame me for bringing out feats and facts, blame the author
> 
> Tbh, I myself I am surprised to defending Ichigo considering he is my least favorite character in shonen but if its against Issei, then it's understandable



Feats >>>>> Statements, since his feat flat-out contradicts the statement, the statement is meaningless.


----------



## BreakFlame (Aug 27, 2016)

So yeah, Ise wrecks him. Exactly like what happened the first time before this got necro'd.

Kinda surprised no one shut it down for that, actually. This thread was what, two months old?


----------



## Hit The Badass (Aug 27, 2016)

Adamant soul said:


> Feats >>>>> Statements, since his feat flat-out contradicts the statement, the statement is meaningless.


 still no proof that they are light speed attacks. The fact that a subsonic character dodging that attack turns the theory of them bein LS useless.

To many DxD retarded fans, smh.


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 27, 2016)

Hit The Badass said:


> still no proof that they are light speed attacks. The fact that a subsonic character dodging that attack turns the theory of them bein LS useless.
> 
> To many DxD retarded fans, smh.



I've never even seen DxD, I was saying the feat trumps the statement. Oh and if the lasers behave like legit lasers (or close enough that it makes no difference) then it's legit.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Aug 27, 2016)

Adamant soul said:


> I've never even seen DxD, I was saying the feat trumps the statement. Oh and if the lasers behave like legit lasers (or close enough that it makes no difference) then it's legit.


no they don't behave like lasers at all. In fact, even beings far slower than hypersonic speeds were dodging multiple times proves that they are not LS.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 27, 2016)

Stop feeding the troll, people

Friendly Rob PSA of the day

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Aug 27, 2016)

Talking about the science laser.


----------



## BreakFlame (Aug 27, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Stop feeding the troll, people
> 
> Friendly Rob PSA of the day



But if you poke him hard enough he makes funny noises

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Aug 27, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> But if you poke him hard enough he makes funny noises


Oh how accurately you know about yourself


----------



## BreakFlame (Aug 27, 2016)

Squeak harder, chewtoy


----------



## lokoxDZz (Aug 27, 2016)

vsbattles and comicvice, where they wank what they like and downplay whatever they dislike far much worse than here... why i'm not surprised


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 27, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> Nah I think I'm fine without it, Harem manga is not my cup of tea anyway
> But tell me one thing
> Does DS actually fucks someone?



The harem barely exist


----------



## Crackle (Aug 27, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Issei is top tier trash MC material m8


For curiosity's sake based on what?

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 28, 2016)

Crackle said:


> For curiosity's sake based on what?


The entirety of the series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 28, 2016)

>Crackle asking why Issei is a bad MC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 28, 2016)

Crackle said:


> For curiosity's sake based on what?


The series itself.


----------

